
N.S.A. Gets More Latitude to Share Intercepted Communications - rubyn00bie
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/us/politics/nsa-gets-more-latitude-to-share-intercepted-communications.html?_r=0&referer=https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/01/nsa_given_more_.html
======
RichardHeart
Don't we spy on their citizens for them, and they spy on our citizens for us,
sidestepping the no spying locally ban?

~~~
nyolfen
this article refers to sharing between US federal intelligence agencies, not
international sharing agreements -- though there is some evidence that what
you described is the case, for instance: [https://cryptome.org/2015/09/gchq-
illegal-spying-us.htm](https://cryptome.org/2015/09/gchq-illegal-spying-
us.htm)

~~~
RichardHeart
It's similar to parallel construction in that, if by law you can't share data
with someone else, you could just ask your buddies to share their copy of the
same data with that someone else. It would be like spammers selling their
"remove" lists to each other.

I guess the next time China or Russia hacks us, they'll get a much bigger
reward. I'm not sure how you could really get bigger than the entire top
secret clearance OPM db.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management_data_breach)

